# FAT CAT...........little box!



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

That part in the movie Tommy Boy, where he sings "Fat guy in a little coat" keeps running through my mind! LOL! "Fat cat in a little box!" :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You know, those boxes SAY Size 6, but they never are. Darned European sizes! :? 

Great pictures!  What a lovely, serene face.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like it fits to me :wink: , I think its a nice bed


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

marie73 said:


> You know, those boxes SAY Size 6, but they never are. Darned European sizes! :?


 :lol: :lol: 

Looks like a snug fit!  Cutie.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol: cute pic


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks all! That Pesty.........always the entertainer.....making Dave and I laugh! :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's where they're there for, right? :lol: That Pesty has beautiful coloring.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Pesty you warm my heart. You are adorable!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, that looks like Mango in his water box! He has one just like it and loves it! I am sure you know how much money I have spent on fancy beds! 8O


----------

